# Buying a full DH bike worth it?



## tedmasta (Nov 29, 2011)

I live in New England. I ride XC/Trail on a HT. Looking at going full sus to start doing more technical stuff. I have done some park days at Highland, and really liked the 'natural' chunk trails a lot more than the jump trails.

Curious if it's worth it for me to get a full DH rig rather than an enduro bike? I could get both, just not sure which to start with for moving to more gravity-oriented riding. Do the other bike parks in the area warrant a full DH rig?

I'm looking at picking up a used 26" Kona Operator or similar. Nothing fancy or new, and I would only have time to do 2-3 park days per month. 

Not sure if it makes more sense to get a new Enduro bike, especially now that many have 65 HTA and 170m of travel? Seems like that would be more than enough bike for me, but I'm not too keen on the cost and a bit concerned about the durability for bike park use on rocky/rooty trails.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

No one can answer what is worth it for you. Worth is subjective.

Some things to consider...
1: you can rent a DH bike, usually nicer than you're talking about buying for $100-120/day at every park I've ever been to. Highland has a nice assortment to choose from. If we say you're hitting parks 3 times/month for 5 months/year, that's $1500 at the low end cost to rent every time. When weighing that against buying, keep in mind, you're going to go through probably $200 worth of tires a year (DH tires are $75-100 a pop and don't last long), and $80-100 worth of brake pads (depending on if you need Shimano sintered, finned pads that cost $40 a set)... on the other hand, when you rent, you're at their mercy on upkeep.
Highland sells ex-rentals at the end of the year sometimes. There have been some pretty nice bikes at good prices.

2: I've ridden just about ever trail I've done on a DH bike on a 140mm trail bike, just much slower. Only exceptions is some drops, I'm just afraid of how much a bike that light can take. If you don't plan on racing, or speed isn't super important to you, the DH bike might make less sense.

3: You're going to go through tires and brakes and probably rear wheels at the park. If you go the enduro route, I'd think about getting a set of park-day wheels; tough, cheap, don't give a dam about weigh types. You can leave your DH casing tires on there, because you probably will want more tire at the park.

4: How much are you going to enjoy a 170mm bike outside the park? Coming from a hardtail, is that going to be too much?

5: EWS/pro enduro riders are going faster and harder than you or I ever will, on tails at least as difficult as anything open to the public at any park I've been to, on bikes you can buy [more or less]. Consider betting on who's faster: Richie Rude on a 150mm enduro bike or someone from this forum on a 200mm DH bike on any trail you can think of...


----------



## uk_spawn (Apr 30, 2018)

I ride a DH bike everywhere. Did 30miles on it today. It certainly keeps you fit lol 

They are heavy and slow anywhere but downhill but if you just want to fly down things as fast as you can then yeah totally worth it. I recently got a Santa Cruz v10.4 and its a 26er.. All i have ever rode is 26 so I don't feel im missing anything there. 

its also very comfy to ride. Hope that helps


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

"Worth" is a pretty individual decision and a decision process I went through.

I bought an an enduro-type bike in 2016 so I sold my older 26" wheel/7" travel DH bike. Kind of went with "one bike to do everything". Even though travel was close they handle terrain very differently. The 10lb difference is also huge when it comes to hitting chunky trails at speed. Not to mention heavier tires, coil suspension, etc. I just bought another DH dedicated bike this spring and I can ride way longer without sore hands and muscles. I also don't have to worry about beating up my trail bike as much. It is definitely a luxury and I don't know if it is worth the money...but it is certainly nice.

If you can find a decent used DH bike for cheap, you can always sell it if you decide you don't need it. 26" bikes can be had for good prices and you probably won't lose much if you sell. Or you may find yourself riding more DH and upgrade the DH bike.

That being said, the latest 180mm 27.5 and 170mm 29ers look like mini DH bikes. Maybe those could be the true "do it all without much compromise" bikes.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I live in CT, I bought a DH bike last year and a 160 travel enduro bike this year. They have very different personalities both on trail and in the air. I use the enduro bike once or twice a year at the park (thunder mainly) and the rest of the time it’s the DH bike. I’m in the same boat of 2-3 times a month, more if I can. As I get more and more into tech riding, I love the DH bike more and more. This past weekend the trails at killington were a wet sloppy mess, yet I didn’t feel over my head on anything but the nastiest portion of the odd double black trail.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't think there's a 'right' answer. I have a DH bike for the park and ride a HT on trails. My main riding buddy just rides his 170mm bike at both.

For me, I like being able to beat the snot out of my DH bike (also a used Kona) and not have to worry about my trail bike being ready to ride the next day. 

The only time I am jealous of my buddy is weekends like this past weekend. We went up to Burke to ride Kingdom Trails and Burke Bike Park. I brought two bikes where he only brought one. With his dropper post the only thing he had to do between days was put on knee pads and the full face lid.


----------



## pacing08 (Jan 15, 2008)

"I also don't have to worry about beating up my trail bike as much." I feel the same way as Organ. You have to really think about how often you'll be riding true downhill. That will determine if its worth it or not. I never been to Highland, but when you say chunk do you mean double black diamond chunk? Chunk could have varying degrees. Even a blue run can be chunky. 

I own both a dh and enduro rig and plan to keep it that way. I like to ride different trails at the park from blue to expert but spend most time on single and double black. I only use my dh bike at the park even on the flowy jumpy trails. I use my enduro bike for XC riding on my local trails in the SF bay area. Anything over 160 travel is overkill in my opinion. I also use the enduro bike for tech/steep trails that include climbing not found at the bike park such as Downieville, Santa Cruz, and the surrounding trail system in Tahoe.


----------



## BoostFab (Nov 26, 2008)

I have own and ridden bikes from steel rigid, to mid travel full sus. 150mm, but never owns a DH bike. I decided to give it a try, and just picked up an older Norco A-Line frame to build up-- in 2018-- seems to not see any DH bikes around me, mainly Enduro type bikes, it doesn't matter, as long as you will have fun ridding.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Spend the cash on a good enduro bike. That will get you riding gnar on standard rides as well as park days. 

Then if its not many days a year that you do full on black DH runs. Go second hand and buy a dh rig thats a few years old. They are like underpants. Nobody wants them once they are a couple years old!! So thet are real cheap to buy.

I bought an intense 951 for $1200nzd.

Rigs are certainly fun and worth while having one in the stable. Even if you only bust it out several times per year.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a 170mm enduro bike (Nomad) and a full DH bike (Wilson), along with a season pass at Highland. I'm glad I got the dual crown setup, even though I only use it a couple dozen times a year. I use the Nomad for Wednesduro and the Wilson for everything else. 

If you have the budget, absolutely go for it - you can never have too many bikes, and there have been plenty of times that my suspension has bailed me out of bad riding decisions...


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Let's get on the correct path first-

The difference between an enduro and a DH isn't 20-40mm. The difference is the entire bike. An enduro IS meant to be pedaled up and ridden down. Where a DH bike is meant to be beaten a lot harder, ride steeper stuff while being stable and the suspension is generally not meant to pedal good on climbs. 

Get 2 different bikes. After my first day that I rode DH, I came home and rode so much more stuff on my regular bike than I had before. A DH bike will make you a better rider all around. I always hear "My buddy rode his xxxx at xxxx and he doesn't need a DH bike". But they rode the groomed, bermed, table tops all day. The one run they did down the race course they survived, but also said that they were done with that and went back to the smooth courses. 

They both have advantages, but for completely different reasons. 

My enduro can handle all of the drops that I take my DH bike off of. But multiple times a day, constantly? Why put the bike, and myself through that?

Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I think most people are reading your post slightly differently than me (save plummet). It sounds to me that you want to use this stuff for getting into rougher stuff on your trail rides as well as taking to the park. In that case, I definitely would get the enduro bike. I wouldn't want to pedal a downhill bike very far and enduro bikes are really capable now. I would buy one, ride your local trails and a few park days, then evaluate if you want a downhill bike too. 

If you do end up riding at the park three times a month for five months a year, then I probably would get a downhill bike too, but I'd wait and see how you feel and what you do first.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

While there technically is no "correct" answer...

More bikes > less bikes


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

What about this for a consideration:

Is a “big” DH bike “to much bike” for an intermediate rider to handle? 

The weight, long wheelbase, super slack front, super plush suspension can all make it harder to weight the front wheel,harder to make slow speed line corrections and harder to pop the front wheel up.

Since many intermediate riders will not be on the very steepest and roughest tracks, nor going full on warp speed, would a “smaller” bike be more agile and easier to handle?

It’s a question, not even an opinion.


----------



## uk_spawn (Apr 30, 2018)

Im 58kg and it takes some to move around yeah. I have the softest FOX spring in the front (coils ftw!) - its definitely hard work BUT, that's good right? it will make you better eventually! I already feel myself putting on weight in muscle and building up my strength and endurance and iv'e only had it just over a month. 

in the end I brought what bike i like the best. DH rigs are awesome and i don't want to ride anything else! that's just my opinion and i agree Id probably be a lot faster initially on something lighter and 'poppy-err'... But i like to learn the hard way and I think it will pay off in the long term.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Tjaard said:


> What about this for a consideration:
> Is a "big" DH bike to bike for an intermediate rider to handle?
> 
> The weight, long wheelbase, super slack front, super plush suspension can all make it harder to weight the front wheel, to make slow speed line corrections and to pop the front wheel up.
> ...


I'm a decent trail rider who has only been downhilling a few times in my life. I don't think downhill bikes are hard to handle. Obviously it depends if you're on flowier, higherspeed stuff versus tight, technical stuff, but as long as you don't have to pedal, I think that the margin of error the dh bike provides far outweighs the quickness advantage of the smaller bike.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I think something like a transition patrol or Kona process 153 29'r can do double duty pretty well. Assuming you're not hitting the super gnar stuff at mach speed. Smaller travel enduro rigs like those will sap your strength a bit faster than a full DH bike though.

I bought a very well used DH bike because I didn't want to abuse my carbon Enduro bike & I do like it. The price was dirt cheap and it does perform well, but I only do lift access a handful of times a year so I didn't want to spend a ton on something used so seldom.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

First off, I'm not sure what type of Downhill resorts you have access to? But if you'e in a state with good downhill resorts and you ride enough it's easy to justify!

I used to retrofit my 2k5 Kona Dawg Deelux with Stout rims and beefy tires for a number of years at the resorts. It did good and I hit some amazingly technical features but my DH rig I bought new back in 2014 has more that paid for itself after 45+ times out on it (guessing). 

I just had to spend $400 on a complete overhaul but it rides great again and it's well worth it since I have much more confidence and take less abuse on my body allowing me to ride harder. It's my favorite bike and I would recommend looking into a dedicated DH rig if your serious.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

This seems like the thread for my question. What's to consider when buying a used DH? How old is too old when considering geometry and suspension? I'm coming from enduro, but rather than beef up my suspension so I can handle the DH park better, I think picking up a used bike would serve me better and save my carbon 140mm travel bike some pain.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd say go no older than 3-4 years. Take a close look at geometry. Reach numbers can be all over the board with DH bikes, old geo is low 400's new is mid to high 400's.

Not sure what you're wanting to spend but a friend of mine bought one of these last year on closeout. Did fine at Whistler & it can still pedal for a heavier duty trail machine which is a huge plus imho. A pure DH sled is almost to much trouble due to my relative lack of use. https://www.cambriabike.com/collect...kona-process-167-26-full-suspension-bike-2015

That being said, the kona is quick and one helluva jumper. I struggled to keep up with it on my DH sled. Modern geo as well, 450 reach on the medium which my 5'10" friend went with, removed tubes & added sealant to go tubeless as the wheels had tubeless strips in em.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

eshew said:


> I'd say go no older than 3-4 years. Take a close look at geometry. Reach numbers can be all over the board with DH bikes, old geo is low 400's new is mid to high 400's.
> 
> Not sure what you're wanting to spend but a friend of mine bought one of these last year on closeout. Did fine at Whistler & it can still pedal for a heavier duty trail machine which is a huge plus imho. A pure DH sled is almost to much trouble due to my relative lack of use. https://www.cambriabike.com/collect...kona-process-167-26-full-suspension-bike-2015
> 
> That being said, the kona is quick and one helluva jumper. I struggled to keep up with it on my DH sled. Modern geo as well, 450 reach on the medium which my 5'10" friend went with, removed tubes & added sealant to go tubeless as the wheels had tubeless strips in em.


Thanks for getting back to me. The link you sent--this bike seems great, but I'm 5'6'' so it might be a little big for me. I'm usually around 140-145lbs and I'm not bottoming out my travel, but when I run fast through rough rocky sections at the park or in WV, I blow seals in my forks and shock. I'm tired of that. Plus, I'd like to be able to hit bigger drops and jumps and I'm thinking having a 26 inch wheel would be a lot of fun (I've been riding 29).

What's considered a good and modern headtube angle for DH? My enduro rig is 66.2°


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

You're asking the wrong guy but I'd say 64-62 degrees is pretty common. The lower the head angle the longer your reach should be I'd guess. But it depends on what you are looking for in a DH bike. Full speed super fast runs, lower HA. Technical maneuverability & ripping corners, higher HA. 

I rarely use my DH bike so I would take the above advise with a grain of salt.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Kennythevamp said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. The link you sent--this bike seems great, but I'm 5'6'' so it might be a little big for me. I'm usually around 140-145lbs and I'm not bottoming out my travel, but when I run fast through rough rocky sections at the park or in WV, I blow seals in my forks and shock. I'm tired of that. Plus, I'd like to be able to hit bigger drops and jumps and I'm thinking having a 26 inch wheel would be a lot of fun (I've been riding 29).


Probably buying a new fork would fix that. Unless you're at Regional (or maybe even national) pro-level speeds or hitting MASSIVE gaps a 140lbs person should not be blowing up fork seals on a regular basis.

140mm bike might be a touch on the small side, but I'm 210 pounds and regularly hitting ~20 ft doubles, ~9 foot drops, and "BC" -double black rock gardens on my 150mm travel enduro bike and never blowing up my fork or shock. I would say I'm about 1 level below regional-pro level DH speeds though.

But full-on DH bikes are tons of fun!


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

If I really could go and do 2-3 park days a month, I probably would want a full on DH bike.

As it stands, I go once or twice a year, and an Enduro bike makes much more sense. Plus I can't ride the big trails where a real DH bike is an advantage anyway, or if I can, I certainly can't ride them at a speed where I can really take advantage of a DH machine. That takes a level of focus and practice that I just don't have.


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 10, 2018)

Worth it... if you can afford the price for a bike you will hardly ever ride. They are great to ride in the right terrain, even terrain that can be safely handled by an enduro or xc bike... As long as you are going down hill, they are more comfortable and stable than even a great enduro, (which I also have). So it's not a question of if your current bike can handle it. I'm sure it can. It's which bike do you like better for riding down. And for me, it's almost always my DH. They look badass too, and you will feel good having it in your garage.

I use mine mostly by getting my wife to shuttle me in the front range foothills around Denver... During mid week days off, when it's less crowded. Plus a little bit of hike-a-bike in the Bluffs near our house where I bomb down the deer trails.

-Peter


----------



## JoeMtnBiker1285 (Feb 28, 2021)

I live near bootleg canyon where most of the trails are world famous gnarly downhill trails. I have ridden the hardest trails on a Trail Bike, 130mm front and rear, I bought a downhill bike for a few reasons. I never ride up to the top I get shuttled. With a downhill bike you are more capable of going faster and the bike is very forgiving. The last reason I got a downhill bike which is a 2018 Trek Session is because of the price. I would like a heavy enduro but they are way too expensive for what quality of components you get. If you have the money I would get a super enduro bike.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

a DH bike is just another tool in the tool box.. next to an enduro bike, XC, BMX, Road, FreeRide, all mountain, aggressive all mountain, Bmx flat land, commuter...


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

2 years on from this thread I have sold my dh rig and now have 2 enduro bikes. One build heavy and one built light. 

On all my local tracks (theres no shuttling here) my enduro bikes are faster and more fun. Sure theres sections of the track a rig can smash through faster. But on the whole track the enduro bike is more enjoyable. 

Now if you have gnarly bike park close by that would be a different story. I would definately be rigged up.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I'm mulling over adding a DH bike for park days. I ride a Santa Cruz Megatower and it's very capable but I'm 42 with bad joints and some arthritis. Anyone find that switching to a DH bike is easier on your body overall? Mountain Creek is my home base and it's notoriously rocky.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

A dh bike is more plush assuming speeds are equal. But that's usually where I get into trouble. Smoother = faster & bigger. That's usually when I have a learning opportunity. Learning hurts more than it used to ,


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Igotsoul4u said:


> I'm mulling over adding a DH bike for park days. I ride a Santa Cruz Megatower and it's very capable but I'm 42 with bad joints and some arthritis. Anyone find that switching to a DH bike is easier on your body overall? Mountain Creek is my home base and it's notoriously rocky.


Yes they are easier on the body assuming you are not pushing riding up in which case they became a harder workout.

However. You move the safe riding zone up. Therefore speeds and lines you would normally pussy out of with on trail bike you will hit on the rig. Therefore you increase the injury potential should you crash on at those faster speeds and gnarlier terrian.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Igotsoul4u said:


> I'm mulling over adding a DH bike for park days. I ride a Santa Cruz Megatower and it's very capable but I'm 42 with bad joints and some arthritis. Anyone find that switching to a DH bike is easier on your body overall? Mountain Creek is my home base and it's notoriously rocky.


Depends. Those dual crown forks are seriously heavy for my weak upper body that I'm trying a full coil enduro this year at the parks. If you get your suspension setup right, i don't see why you wouldn't be fine on an enduro.

For me, most DH cockpits feel cramped to me, and it would probably be ridiculous for me to ride a large, but it's so hard to find anything much less to test ride.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I should have mentioned I don't have a coil on my Megatower. Never had a coil but that's what I mainly see at the parks. Also considering the cascade setup. Last year I found myself wanting to go faster over rockier stuff so it might be time.


----------



## erdawe (Sep 12, 2017)

Igotsoul4u said:


> I should have mentioned I don't have a coil on my Megatower. Never had a coil but that's what I mainly see at the parks. Also considering the cascade setup. Last year I found myself wanting to go faster over rockier stuff so it might be time.


Buy the cascade link, up the travel to 180-190mm with shock stroke change, put a dual crown on it at 190mm 29" and buy a durable gravity seat you can still get decent comfort to pedal. 
Now use it for park all summer and use that mid travel trail bike you have in your garage for all your Jersey trails that don't need full enduro and don't bother lugging the Megatower on them.

I hope to do a day at Mountain Creek this summer on my DH peddler bike.


----------



## erdawe (Sep 12, 2017)

The biggest thing I think is to spend money on pads, protection, and time into skills. Don't expect the full top bottom gnarly DH runs unless you feel you've met the progression that is reasonable for your skill level.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

stripes said:


> Depends. Those dual crown forks are seriously heavy for my weak upper body that I'm trying a full coil enduro this year at the parks. If you get your suspension setup right, i don't see why you wouldn't be fine on an enduro.
> 
> For me, most DH cockpits feel cramped to me, and it would probably be ridiculous for me to ride a large, but it's so hard to find anything much less to test ride.


My full coil enduro and my air-sprung DH bike are nearly the same weight 

FWIW, I ride a medium Evil Wreckoning LB as my trail bike and a large Intense M29 DH bike and the reach feels similar.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Nat said:


> My full coil enduro and my air-sprung DH bike are nearly the same weight
> 
> FWIW, I ride a medium Evil Wreckoning LB as my trail bike and a large Intense M29 DH bike and the reach feels similar.


Yeah, my enduro is 36 lbs, and my DH bike was 38 lbs. The dual crown forks are pretty exhausting for me, especially since I don't have a strong upper body (working on it, but still).

Thanks for the info on the reach. It's hard to find a DH bike to test ride the feel, so I think for now I'll stick with my enduro bike for this season, and maybe the next.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

stripes said:


> Yeah, my enduro is 36 lbs, and my DH bike was 38 lbs. The dual crown forks are pretty exhausting for me, especially since I don't have a strong upper body (working on it, but still).
> 
> Thanks for the info on the reach. It's hard to find a DH bike to test ride the feel, so I think for now I'll stick with my enduro bike for this season, and maybe the next.


That is so true about not being able to test ride DH bikes. Unless you have a friend who will let you ride his bike, or if there's a rental at a resort, you just have to take a leap of faith and hope that the bike fits you and that you like how it handles. Such an expensive experiment!


----------



## erdawe (Sep 12, 2017)

Nat said:


> That is so true about not being able to test ride DH bikes. Unless you have a friend who will let you ride his bike, or if there's a rental at a resort, you just have to take a leap of faith and hope that the bike fits you and that you like how it handles. Such an expensive experiment!


Truth


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Nat said:


> That is so true about not being able to test ride DH bikes. Unless you have a friend who will let you ride his bike, or if there's a rental at a resort, you just have to take a leap of faith and hope that the bike fits you and that you like how it handles. Such an expensive experiment!


It's why i will never buy another one. I can't afford expensive experiments like that anymore.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Bike parks in NZ allow you to hire DH bikes for the day and you'll usually get a discounted shuttle pass as part of the hire plan.

Most shops usually require some coin towards either a likely purchase of steed, or having to spend it in house - when demo'ing a whip.

No different in the big scheme of things.

Sent from my ASUS_I003DD using Tapatalk


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm not a young baller any more. I don't go fast enough or hit hard enough that I _need_ a DH bike for those reasons.

I'm also not quick enough with transitions and weight shifting to take much advantage of a light weight, low inertia bike.

So... as long as we're talking shuttling and riding the lifts at the bike parks, my DH'er gets the nod.

===

Now, I _do _have a light weight, big travel carbon enduro with 203mm f/r brakes for good stopping at the bike park. It's carbon-light and geared so I can ride it up hill at the local trials when I can't get the wife to shuttle me.

BUT

My mid-grade DHer was a quarter the price of my carbon enduro and for me, is nicer to ride down hill. In the immortal words of someone else here, "good used DH bikes are cheap as chips".

HOWEVER

If you can only have one, you are probably better off with something else than a DHer.

Last year at Trestle, I saw more good non-DHers than I ever have. So the era of great suspension bikes that are not DHers seems to be coming.

-Peter


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

So I was finally able to demo a DH bike for a day. I am currently riding a Santa Cruz Megatower and find it beats me up pretty good on a full park day. I demoed a Santa Cruz V10 29er at Highland the other day and was kind of blown away. In my opinion a full DH bike is completely worth it if you have the money. I rode for most of the day riding mainly black and double black tech runs. My arms and hands have never felt so good after a full day of park riding. I found myself looking for drops where I usually avoid them on my enduro bike. It just made things so much more fun for me. I took lines I never could before and found myself wanting to push my limits because the bike felt so insanely solid. I even felt great on the jumps. For me it's a no brainer to get a DH bike. I'm 42 and this bike made me feel like I was 32. The tough part is figuring out what to buy. The V10 was epic but as expensive as heck. I also get worried other bikes won't feel as good. I have found a Pivot Phoenix and a GT Fury that interest me but I have no way of riding them. That's a big investment without testing.


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 10, 2018)

Igotsoul4u said:


> So I was finally able to demo a DH bike for a day. I am currently riding a Santa Cruz Megatower and find it beats me up pretty good on a full park day. I demoed a Santa Cruz V10 29er at Highland the other day and was kind of blown away. *In my opinion a full DH bike is completely worth it if you have the money.*


Totally! This is what I've saying all along in this thread. And for this, you don't have to buy the super expensive one with all the expensive components. Just something on the level what you get at the rental shop, like the Trek Session 8's the rent out at Trestle. Some else here, in another thread said that DH bikes for park bashing are "cheap as chips". I certainly wouldn't spend what I did on my carbon enduro, for park bashing.

-Peter


----------

